# wart removal



## lscott (Feb 8, 2010)

Does anyone know the cpt code to use for destruction of a wart using a CUSA machine?  I think it's radiofrequency removal, but I'm not sure.  Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## amjordan (Feb 9, 2010)

I looked up some information on the CUSA machine, but could you provide the physicians procedure note?  It may help to determine what code should be used.


----------



## lscott (Feb 10, 2010)

they haven't done it yet, they are trying to get a cost estimate.

Lisa S


----------



## amjordan (Feb 10, 2010)

If they haven't actually done it yet, can they give you a description of how the machine is used to remove the wart?  How does the machine actually work?  Does it destroy the wart or does it excise the wart?


----------

